# salida de servicio



## sanjua

Hello I have a doubt in the translation of "salida de servicio" into english. 
 
Todas estas técnicas de diagnostico requieren la salida de servicio de la unidad que en muchos casos simplemente perjudica la continuidad de operación del transformador y el sistema, puesto que se concluye que la integridad del transformador se mantiene intacta. 
 
Here's my attempt: 
 
All these diagnostic techniques require the unit’s output, which in many cases may undermine the continuity of the transformer and system operation, since it is assumed that the transformer’s integrity remains intact


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Se refiere a que hay que desconectar el transformador para realizar el diagnóstico.
Sorry, no me sale ahora el término en inglés...


----------



## vicdark

¿Tal vez _out of service?_


----------



## sanjua

mmm that's actually my problem, don't know how to make it sound good in english, let's try out of service: 
All these techniques require the unit to be out of service?
sounds too spanish, doesn't it?
any native who can help me, please????


----------



## Sarasaki

How about "...require the shutting down of the unit...."


----------



## sanjua

Sarasaki you are suggestions are excellent! Let's see: 
All these diagnostic techniques require the shutting down of the unit, which in many cases may undermine the continuity of the transformer operation and the system; hence the transformer’s integrity remains intact.
Sounds much better, doesn't it?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

La sugerencia de _shutting down_ me parece que funcionaría.

De cualquier manera, la frase original _"__puesto que se concluye que la integridad del transformador se mantiene intacta" _la verdad es que no me suena muy bien en español con el resto de la frase, con lo cual cualquier intento de traducción posterior tampoco me convence del todo.


----------



## sanjua

Si justamente ese es el problema que en español está mal redactado( no es el único parrafo mal redactado), razón por la cual me está costando tanto y consulto mis dudas. Gracias por tu ayuda hakuna matata, por ahora voy con la opción de shutting down si se te ocurre algo, bienvenidas serán tus sugerencias!


----------



## sergio11

sanjua said:


> Sí, justamente ese es el problema: que en español está mal redactado (no es el único parrafo mal redactado), razón por la cual me está costando tanto y consulto mis dudas. Gracias por tu ayuda hakuna matata, por ahora voy con la opción de shutting down si se te ocurre algo, bienvenidas serán tus sugerencias!


Te felicito, Sanjua, porque has identificado uno de los problemas más grandes de la traducción en general, en todos los idiomas: la mala redacción del texto original. 

Saludos


----------



## Sarasaki

sanjua said:


> Sarasaki you are suggestions are excellent! Let's see:
> All these diagnostic techniques require the shutting down of the unit, which in many cases may undermine the continuity of the transformer operation and the system; hence the transformer’s integrity remains intact.
> Sounds much better, doesn't it?


 
Glad to be of help . 

Sanjua, it should be, "Sarasaki your suggestions...."


----------



## sanjua

LOL yes, sorry, I think I'm so lost in translation that I don't even write right in spanish( my mother tongue)!
Thanks 4 everything!


----------

